# Codezeilen ermitteln



## Manfred (3. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Gibts irgend ein Tool, das das kann!?

lg
manfred


----------



## The_S (3. Mai 2006)

Wie Was Wo?  :shock: 

welche Codezeilen? Wie viele eine Klasse insgesamt hat, an welcher Zeile man sich gerade im ausführenden Programm befindet, ...

Was willst du genau?


----------



## Jockel (3. Mai 2006)

Wenn Codezeilen gemeint sind: ja, geht. Eigentlich jeder noch so primitive Editor kann dir die Zeilennummer anzeigen. Musst halt nur jeweils ans Ende jeder Datei gehen und diese summieren. Mal im Ernst, welche IDE oder lieber ein Kommandozeilen-Tool? Oder doch was anderes?


----------



## SamHotte (3. Mai 2006)

Oder meinst du ein Tool, was über ein gesamtes Projekt die "Lines of Code" berechnet? Für Eclipse gab's mal ein "Metrics"-Plugin, das diverse Code-Metriken beherschte ... die Diskussion über die Sinnhaftigkeit von LOC lasse ich jetzt mal ;-)


----------



## Manfred (3. Mai 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder meinst du ein Tool, was über ein gesamtes Projekt die "Lines of Code" berechnet? Für Eclipse gab's mal ein "Metrics"-Plugin, das diverse Code-Metriken beherschte ... die Diskussion über die Sinnhaftigkeit von LOC lasse ich jetzt mal ;-)



Ja sowas natürlich..... :roll:


----------



## norman (3. Mai 2006)

hm. vom projekt-root ausgehend alle *.java-files in ein File[] lesen, die dann öffnen und die zeilen zählen + addieren?
das müsste doch schnell geschrieben sein ???:L

oder was ist hier zb mit "code-metriken" gemeint? hm..


----------



## Jockel (3. Mai 2006)

Um deine Frage noch einmal zu beantworten: Ja, gibt es!
Für weitere Informationen schau mal hier.


----------



## Manfred (3. Mai 2006)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Um deine Frage noch einmal zu beantworten: Ja, gibt es!
> Für weitere Informationen schau mal hier.



Wüsste nicht, warum ich dort nachsehen sollte,..... schade um den Speicherplatz, den dein Beitrag belegt....


----------



## byte (3. Mai 2006)

Wenn das Internetz irgendwann mal ne OutOfMemory wirft, dann wissen wir wenigstens, wer schuld ist.


----------



## bygones (3. Mai 2006)

und schön back to topic


----------



## Leroy42 (3. Mai 2006)

Manfred hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wüsste nicht, warum ich dort nachsehen sollte


Na, das ist ja mal eine tolle Einstellung  :autsch: 
Warum selbst etwas machen, wenn das andere für mich erledigen können.

@DBC: Schon gut, bin ja schon wieder weg


----------



## foobar (3. Mai 2006)

Unter Linux kannst du auch einfach mit find arbeiten:

```
find -name "*.java" -exec cat {} \; | wc -l
```
Viele Grüße
foobar


----------



## Snape (4. Mai 2006)

norman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm. vom projekt-root ausgehend alle *.java-files in ein File[] lesen, die dann öffnen und die zeilen zählen + addieren?
> das müsste doch schnell geschrieben sein ???:L
> 
> oder was ist hier zb mit "code-metriken" gemeint? hm..



Ich vermute es geht um reinen Code ohne Kommentare, die in Deinem Fall aber mitgezählt würden.


----------



## SamHotte (4. Mai 2006)

norman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm. vom projekt-root ausgehend alle *.java-files in ein File[] lesen, die dann öffnen und die zeilen zählen + addieren?
> das müsste doch schnell geschrieben sein ???:L
> 
> oder was ist hier zb mit "code-metriken" gemeint? hm..



Damit meinte ich sog. Software-Metriken, also verschiedene Arten, den Umfang und die Komplexität einer Anwendung zu beschreiben. Das gute alte "Lines of Code" zählt die Anzahl der tatsächlichen Codezeilen innerhalb des gesamten Projekts - ich denke, zu Fuß will das bei einer Anwendung mit > 25 Klassen keiner machen.

Für Eclipse gibt es das metrics plugin.


----------



## Sanix (10. Sep 2007)

Das läuft leider nicht mehr auf Eclipse 3.3.


----------

